# Can't wipe the smile off my face :)



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, after not being able to get out last weekend because of my burnt hand I was keen to drop bubs off to daycare and get on the water this morning.

Launched into the Logan about 9:15 this morning and paddled around to where I got my first fish last time I was out there. I trolled my brand new sx-40 but didn't get a single touch on it all day. After anchoring up the tide had just started to turn and run in. So I cast towards a bank which drops from 1mtr to 1.9mtr and let my 3" pumpkinseed powerbait minnow do it's job. After about 15 mins first little flattie (20cms) comes to the side of the yak. Not a bad start methinks, better than nothing. Released the little fella to fight another day. A few casts later and I am on again, bit more weight in this one but still only smallish, may have just been legal. Also released to fight another day. Up anchor and move up bank a bit to a deeper channel water drops to 2.2 mtrs.

Cast out, let it sink, go to lift my rod and damn, snag! Zzzzzzzzzzzz, wow, maybe not. Could feel fish fighting a bit but was coming in pretty easily. Then it must have spotted the yak. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, wind wind, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Holy crap what have I got here. About five minutes later, only using 6lb fireline with a 10 lb leader, finally got my first look at her. Holy crap :shock: thats a monster. Panic sets in, geeze I hope that leader is going to hold and how the bloody hell am I going to get that in the yak?

Got a closer look at her. Oh no the leader is wrapped around her gills, bugger I hope it holds checked for where the hook was. It was right in the corner of her mouth thats good she won't be biting through my leader.

At this stage I thought I had better get the camera out and take some photos of her in case the line breaks. Took a few snaps and then had to work out how to land her. Put on my glove and tried to grab her by the mouth, zzzzzzzzzzzzz, didn't like that very much. On the third attempt I managed to get her in the yak. She was in the footwells and I breathed a sigh of relief. Then she flicked and shoved both my size 9's on her to pin her down. Geeze she's big Wayne I thought to myself. Now what do I do?

The bank I was casting at was muddy and didn't want to land there. So I paddled with my knees up and my feet on her about 50mtrs to the sand bar that is in the middle of the creek. Got out, took a few photos of her and then released her to fight another day. Did a happy dance. Sat on sand a happy man.

I then spotted someone in a hobie and he came over to have a chat and whilst chatting to him I managed to land another small flattieabout 30 cms.

My big girl measured just on 80cms and made me a very happy man.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Wayne, great report, that's one magnificent fish and a real edge of your seat fight by the sounds of it.

Great work on getting her back into the water too, ladies like that deserve to keep swimming.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Great Stuff Wayne, those big flatties are fun.

I was only asking a fellow yaker on the Wivenhoe trip whether anyone ventures into the Logan, I guess you will continue to after that session.

Wayne, can I ask where was your launching point?

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations Wayne. What a marvellous comeback from injury. You must be very happy getting a girl like that in the yak.

Please submit to Scott for the Hall of Fame. We've had a few good fish this month to kick it all off.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Great work mate. Im going to head out either at the Logan or drive around to Rocky Point and fish Cobby Passage on Wednesday. Hope im as lucky as you.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Great stuff Wayne,

Have a look at those meaty shoulders on that beauty, well done on the catch and release.

Milt,


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Now thats a genuine croc. That first photo rising up from the depths is a pearler. Seeing something like that materialise on the end of your line, what a rush.
Col.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Milt said:


> Have a look at those meaty shoulders on that beauty, well done on the catch and release.


Milt up here we have to return all lizards over 70cms.

Wayne brilliant quality fish, you would have a few nervous moments after first siting her..congratulations


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Mac_fish

I launch from beside the prawn farm at the end of Mark's Road. There is a mud ramp cut through the mangroves. On the Woongoolba side of the river. I lauch my little tinnie from here also. It is my main fishing area and never have to venture more than about 500 mtrs from the boat ramp for a feed.

Peril

Thanks for the tip I'll pass it over to Scott.

40-70 is the legal size for flatties in Qld, I would have released her anyway even if she was under 70 as I don't eat fish and I hadn't asked any of the neighbours if they wanted a feed if I was lucky enough to catch anything decent


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRgtzAEAABNfgAASYKUACBIAFIAv79+gIAB1DVNo1HqZNADIAeoRGJojQyaAaNBosGCbce+8iUWexbnoyFUJxFRsvDSSowEKr6CYhRwHQFz9Tk436sgXRYvDAXfiNNF2DsBI3uBIcfrG0wyUJ+vRVRF7tYmAWwaaCVT/F3JFOFCQGC3MAQ==


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

WayneD, congrats on a beauty, it beats my HOF flatty by 14cm ! Well done again.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Wayne a top fish a also a top effort to let a big breeder like that go again. I got your HOF entry and will enter it for you know.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Great work Wayne - it's truly a whopper! My PB is 58cm and that looked big coming into the shore - can only imagine seeing that beast coming in! Maybe time to invest in a landing net though :shock: :wink:


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats.. great work.. love the pic of the lizard sitting in front of the yak.. really puts its size into perspective


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

In this photo you can just make out the leader and how it had got caught up in her gills.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

nice Lizard!!.........Godzirrah!!!......Godzirrah!!!...... 8)


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Are you quite sure that was not a crocodile?..... seems to be some resemblance to one. Im not sure I would have allowed that on my yak....or would I?....yeh yeh yeh 8)

Well done

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice one wayne


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Bueatiful lizard they are still out there if know were to go. Well done i would still be smilling. :lol:


----------

